# Homemade scooter gelcoat



## super scooter (Jan 23, 2014)

Well, the project has come a long way. From 14 sheets of plywood to now what resembles a boat. Now am to the process of gelcoating my deck. I am looking for any steps/advice from y'all who have done gelcoat. I have purchased my white gelcoat, awlgrip, hardener, webbing solution, black for the webbing, along with rollers, mixing cups etc. Everything the fiberglass shop said I needed. Now i am just looking for any advice you guys can give me on this. Any input would be appreciated!









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

That's a sweet scoot


----------



## hookin_up (May 16, 2013)

That looks good no idea on the gel coat though.
Shane


----------



## acassidy (Jun 25, 2004)

Look on YouTube for "boatworks today" gelcoat projects. This guy goes in great detail on boats gelcoat and painting. There is a three part on restoring a classic 50s fin fiberglass boat which looks so good it wins a classic cars shows. Very good information on there. 
Your boat looks awesome. Congrats on the build.


----------



## super scooter (Jan 23, 2014)

Just a few more pics

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## George in Pearland (Mar 30, 2010)

Call me Monday and i will tell you how to gelcoat and Webb you deck the right way ..... 281-236-1779 Good job by the way!


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

Looks good!


----------



## Fishdaze (Nov 16, 2004)

Very nice job SC, and very nice of George to offer some guidance.


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

super scooter said:


> Well, the project has come a long way. From 14 sheets of plywood to now what resembles a boat. Now am to the process of gelcoating my deck. I am looking for any steps/advice from y'all who have done gelcoat. I have purchased my white gelcoat, awlgrip, hardener, webbing solution, black for the webbing, along with rollers, mixing cups etc. Everything the fiberglass shop said I needed. Now i am just looking for any advice you guys can give me on this. Any input would be appreciated!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Buffalo bayou...........WOW! what memories that waterway brings up.. have not been in there for over 30 years now probly. use to be a great place for crappie, catfish and bass. also caught one redfish and a golden croaker out from under the bridge at the spillway. i couldnt believe it.
also there was an 11 lb flounder pulled out of the dow reservoir. its on the wall of there. growing up in lake jackson, that was the best place to catch crappie other than muldoon.

great looking boat there son, call george. its your best bet for sure!
keep the pics coming!!!!


----------



## SeaY'all (Jul 14, 2011)

good looking scooter!


----------



## Quackerbox (Feb 6, 2006)

George in Pearland said:


> Call me Monday and i will tell you how to gelcoat and Webb you deck the right way ..... 281-236-1779 Good job by the way!


Very nice sir!


----------



## WildCard07 (Jul 15, 2012)

Awesome


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Lots of work, looks great so far, nice draft!

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------

